# Nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours ?



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

_Si j'emprunte la signature de Tigrou, pour donner un titre à ce jeu, c'est que je l'ai vue citée, il y a peu, et qu'elle résume le principe de ce jeu, idiot, bien sûr, auquel je vous convie. _

*Le jeu du premier post*

A quoi on ressemblait, tout au début, la première fois qu'on a posé sa petite question, ou la première fois qu'on a déclamé sa hargne, ou son bonheur sur ces petits forums ?

La règle est simple :

On prend un nom de posteur, pas au hasard, un archi-connu, hein !
Et on trouve son premier post. Et on commente, bien sûr ! 

Moi, c'était pour pêcher le alèm en bord de mer (du Nord).

L'affreux Sonnyboy, c'était pour clamer son horreur de Noël !

Et le grand bourreau des nioubies, Sa Sérénissime Majesté Amok, comment il était, nioubie ?

Je vous le donne en mille. Il était déjà bourreau de nioubie, dès son 3° post !!!

Total respect, Majesté !


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

Au hasard... rezba 

Il nous a fait du double-post dès ses premiers instants sur MacGé !! Et après ça devient Supermodo...   

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=215
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8530


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

Maintenant... Bilbo 

A ces débuts, ils terminait ses messages par un "Bye." ...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=29879&postcount=3
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=29823&postcount=6
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=29861&postcount=4

Comme quoi les manières ne se perdent pas, mais leur forme change


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

Supermoquette :

Dès ses premiers messages, sexe et drogue faisaient partie intégrante du contenu de ses messages. En témoigne ces 2 posts de troll sans intérêts 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=127835&postcount=5
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=127855&postcount=19


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2004)

Joli thread !   
J'ai pas regardé pour moi, mais je pense que ça doit déjà être un tantinet pipi-caca. 
Enfin, je sais plus trop... Mais bonne idée, en tout cas  

Edit : 
Mon 1er thread : le bug des dates sur XServe 1re génération , pas top-top comme début...


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'étais animateur de plage, déjà !!
> Avec mes gros sabots à fleurs !!




* son premier post avec juste un smiley*







			
				Roberto Vendez: a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Après un essai fructueux de plusieurs mois sur Macfr, ça y est, je m'inscris dans un AUTRE FORUM !
> Heu... C'est bien, ici ?
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette :
> 
> Dès ses premiers messages, sexe et drogue faisaient partie intégrante du contenu de ses messages. En témoigne ces 2 posts de troll sans intérêts
> 
> ...



Ben il est vrai mon post sur le GHB, quoi ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est vrai mon post sur le GHB, quoi ?



Il est vrai, même inventif et rigolo, mais sans intérêt


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

c'est un threas interdit au newbies ici ou quoi   y'a que des vieux d'la vieille !!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est un threas interdit au newbies ici ou quoi   y'a que des vieux d'la vieille !!


le problème avec toi c'est que le post 1 ou 2226 c'est pareil


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le problème avec toi c'est que le post 1 ou 2226 c'est pareil



Faux au post 1 je savais pas ce que c'était qu'un newbie


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard... rezba
> 
> Il nous a fait du double-post dès ses premiers instants sur MacGé !! Et après ça devient Supermodo...
> 
> ...



Justement, prends en de la graine. T'as vu un peu, un double post jamais effacé, et tout de suite, deux interlocuteurs de chez pas n'importe qui : la grib et la bengilli !!! Ca force le respect, ça mon gars.

C'est sûr que tout le monde peut pas en dire autant, hein , petit codeur. C'était quoi, ton problème, déjà ? Ah oui, tu avais peur qu'Apple ait une stratégie trop risquée !!!


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Faux au post 1 je savais pas ce que c'était qu'un newbie



heu... c'est pas flagrant!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> heu... c'est pas flagrant!


 je sens que ce thread faire mal


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, Molgow fait de la pèche au violet ?? Si c'est le biju de la méditerranée, attention à l'iode (violette...). Si c'est l' oursin, gaffe aux chataignes (oursin chataigne... faut suivre  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> heu... c'est pas flagrant!



Pas évident que ça ai un rapport avec le statut de nioub là...     :rateau:


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est l' oursin, gaffe aux chataignes (oursin chataigne... faut suivre  )



Ciao ragazo,  qui se parla di castaña di mare


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et le tien ? _Et le tien ??????_
> :love:



Ah! le sien ! Super technique, mais maitrise des smileys limite....! 
 :rateau:



_N'empêche que le premier fil de Roberto, il vaut son pesant de cacahuètes! j'aime beaucoup le "comment passer pour une bille dés son deuxième message !"  _


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

Saloperie de crash !!     

Ce n'est donc pas le premier, il a disparu dans un crash mémorable. De plus j'ai changé de nom par la suite.  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est un threas interdit au newbies ici ou quoi  y'a que des vieux d'la vieille !!


 c'est à dire que c'est un peu casse gueule pour un(e) newbie de suivre ces instructions :


			
				Camisol a dit:
			
		

> On prend un nom de posteur, pas au hasard, un archi-connu, hein !
> Et on trouve son premier post. Et on commente, bien sûr !


Merci Camisol


----------



## touba (13 Octobre 2004)

heu... c'est ma petite soeur qu'avait posté... :sick: 

bah touba quoi... :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait je préfère largement celle de maintenant : _celle du post 1 avait pas l'air *super-érotique* !!!_
> :hosto:



C'est que tu ne maîtrises pas encore bien l'érotisme masqué mais néammoins assurément pervers des forums techniques


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as de quoi alimenter ce tradada un moment, toi !!
> :mouais:



Parce que tu crois que je suis le seul à avoir plusieurs pseudos...?     

Mon tout premier message posté sur les forums est introuvable, le pseudo ne faisant plus parti de la base données.  :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de crash !!
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas le premier, il a disparu dans un crash mémorable. De plus j'ai changé de nom par la suite.  :rateau:    :love:



C'est bizarre, ce que ça produit, ce genre de manipulation de quote archivistique, hein ? Du coup, c'est ton ancienneté qui en prend en coup. Nor 'tanplan neither rantanplan annywhere. Les deux users ont, en fait été effacés. Ce n'est pas exactement dû au crash de fevrier 2002, mais au fait, que du coup, tes deux anciens pseudos n'ont pas été récupérés. Pas très déontologique, tout ça !  :mouais: 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire que c'est un peu casse gueule pour un(e) newbie de suivre ces instructions :
> Merci Camisol



Non, tu n'es pas obligé de trouver ton premier post. Le tien reste un souvenir douloureux ? WebO s'en est remis, tu sais 

Tiens, en parlant de WebO! Son premier était... classique! En revanche, on voyait  dès le deuxième que le garçon avait de l'avenir !!!  


Tiens, un os à ranger : il est où le premier post de Finn ?


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> heu... c'est ma petite soeur qu'avait posté... :sick:
> 
> bah touba quoi... :mouais:



Quel menteur, ce phénix ! Ton premier post, le voilà !
Un vrai post de nioubie... 




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est que tu ne maîtrises pas encore bien l'érotisme masqué mais néammoins assurément pervers des forums techniques


Luc G, il connait bien l'érotisme du post technique, c'est par là qu'il a  commencé. Le Bar, il a mis 7 mois pour y aller.... !


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu n'es pas obligé de trouver ton premier post. Le tien reste un souvenir douloureux ? WebO s'en est remis, tu sais
> 
> Tiens, en parlant de WebO! Son premier était... classique! En revanche, on voyait dès le deuxième que le garçon avait de l'avenir !!!
> 
> ...


Dis je sais lire (moi  ). 
j'ai bien compris que ce n'était pas de MON premier post qu'il s'agissait de parler...

Souvenir douloureux? tu l'as dit. Un certain Roberto m'avait même asséné un coup de truc 

rouge :casse: . Au bout de quelques heures de présence. pas près d'oublier.


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, ce que ça produit, ce genre de manipulation de quote archivistique, hein ? Du coup, c'est ton ancienneté qui en prend en coup. Nor 'tanplan neither rantanplan annywhere. Les deux users ont, en fait été effacés. Ce n'est pas exactement dû au crash de fevrier 2002, mais au fait, que du coup, tes deux anciens pseudos n'ont pas été récupérés. Pas très déontologique, tout ça !  :mouais:



Comment ça c'est pas du au crash ?  rantanplan a disparu, aspiré dans le grand trou noir du oueb... Motif invoqué à l'époque : pseudo crée après la dernière sauvegarde, donc plus disponible malheureusement puisque la-dite sauvegarde n'avait aucune trace de l'inscription de rantanplan...  :mouais: 

Puisque tu as le nez dans la poussière là (et avant que tu ne ranges ton archiviste), si tu pouvais retrouver le premier message de "fablue"... Je n'y arrive pas (et pourtant il est bien antérieur au fameux crash lui)...


----------



## Nephou (13 Octobre 2004)

Ach que de souvenirs. En fait ça laisse rêveur. ça me rapelle également que j'ai dû avoir un ou deux pseudos en plus de celui-ci


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette :
> 
> Dès ses premiers messages, sexe et drogue faisaient partie intégrante du contenu de ses messages. En témoigne ces 2 posts de troll sans intérêts
> 
> ...



Et dans le tout premier, 10 jours après son inscription, il jouait les méchants contre Simon...  Dix jours de réflexion pour sortir une saloperie, pas mal... 

On comprend mieux pourquoi bassman lui met la pile à la boule disco, lui, son premier post, c'était une leçon de politesse ! Mon bassou ! :love:


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que tout le monde peut pas en dire autant, hein , petit codeur. C'était quoi, ton problème, déjà ? Ah oui, tu avais peur qu'Apple ait une stratégie trop risquée !!!



Merci, ça me rappelle que si je suis sur MacGé c'est d'abord grâce aux forums rumeurs   :love:


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

En recherchant les premiers posts de macinside, je suis tombé sur son site web :
http://membres.lycos.fr/macinside


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est même *le seul coup de boule rouge que j'ai jamais filé* !!!


Ravie de l'apprendre!  
Tu n'auras pas assez de ta vie entière pour _essayer_ de te faire pardonner.


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as le nez dans la poussière là (et avant que tu ne ranges ton archiviste), si tu pouvais retrouver le premier message de "fablue"... Je n'y arrive pas (et pourtant il est bien antérieur au fameux crash lui)...



Hihi, Benjamin ? Hou hou ! 

Mon pauvre nato, pas de post de fablue non plus. Juste quelques  traces de son existence, merci gjouvenat ! En revanche, je peut te parler de kodex 
Ca donne des trucs droles, tes multiples changements de pseudo...  :rateau:


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En recherchant les premiers posts de macinside, je suis tombé sur son site web :
> http://membres.lycos.fr/macinside



Préviens-le ! Dans son premier post, Mackie le nioubie avait laissé son adresse mail  





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je sens que ce thread faire mal


_Je crains que tu n'ais raison, malheureusement  _

*Bon, et ce premier post de Finn_Atlas, ça vient ?*


----------



## Grug2 (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis simplement à _tenter éventuellement de commencer à essayer_ !


 et ça t'apporte l'eventualité de l'espoir que peut-etre ça marchera ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

Pour mon premier post je déclare haut et fort que  je suis nouveau membre  Comme si ça ne se voyait pas


----------



## anntraxh (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis simplement à _tenter éventuellement de commencer à essayer_ !



ça servira à RIEN ! héhé ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Hihi, Benjamin ? Hou hou !
> 
> Mon pauvre nato, pas de post de fablue non plus. Juste quelques  traces de son existence, merci gjouvenat ! En revanche, je peut te parler de kodex



Ouais... :mouais:
Ben c'est vraiment un pseudo à la con ça, kodex !!    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, je ne préfère pas commencer à me faire à l'idée qu'il est envisageable de croire possible d'arriver à une hypothétique conclusion *ferme et définitive* à ce propos !
> :mouais:


 ça serait dommage.


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon premier post je déclare haut et fort que  je suis nouveau membre  Comme si ça ne se voyait pas


 

mais ça va mieux tes problèmes avec l'alcool depuis ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et dans le tout premier, 10 jours après son inscription, il jouait les méchants contre Simon...  Dix jours de réflexion pour sortir une saloperie, pas mal...


Mouarf !


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

J'adore !! bravo Grug


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Préviens-le ! Dans son premier post, Mackie le nioubie avait laissé son adresse mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'étais jeune a l'époque


----------



## rezba (13 Octobre 2004)

Tu veux l'effacer, où c'est vraiment trop tard ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et dans le tout premier, 10 jours après son inscription, il jouait les méchants contre Simon...  Dix jours de réflexion pour sortir une saloperie, pas mal...
> 
> On comprend mieux pourquoi bassman lui met la pile à la boule disco, lui, son premier post, c'était une leçon de politesse ! Mon bassou ! :love:



Roh ca m'emeut :love:

Mon tout premier post en tant que bassman :love:

(vien qu'en realité le post précedant etait aussi de moi, et quelques post par ci par la en tant que visiteur simple)

Je ne pensais pas passer autant de temps sur macgé, et autant de plaisir non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'étais jeune a l'époque



Il a pas vraiment vieilli le mackie finalement


----------



## camisol (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh ca m'emeut :love:
> 
> Mon tout premier post en tant que bassman :love:
> 
> (vien qu'en realité le post précedant etait aussi de moi, et quelques post par ci par la en tant que visiteur simple)



Et ouais, tout neuf, et déja un ancien.  Pas comme chaton, mais dans la lignée. BackCat, lui, à peine arrivé, il tapait sur l'épaule des potes, entre deux conneries.

T'es ému ? T'as vu la défense de zone du Clan ? Au point ! Y'a même Global, qui voit déja double! 
GlobalCut, son premier post, on s'en fout ! Pas drôle. Il répond à une question technique. Comme pendant les 200 premiers, à peu près. Parce que Global, c'est un teknikeux, vous croyez quoi, vous !?

Non, ce qui est drôle, c'est de le voir flooder pour la première fois ! C'est là... Dans un fil de flood ouvert par quelqu'un dont c'est, alors, le dixième post en deux jours :   Grug le nioube !


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

A l'occasion de mon premier post au bar, c'était déjà pour réunir les MacGéens à l'Apple Expo 

25 mai 2001, inauguration du 1er chat MacGé 

8 juin 2001, TheBig, déjà 

25 septembre 2001, les serveurs, çà merde dûr  

20 octobre 2001, lancement de la première opération "Serveurs" 

24 octobre 2001, WebO râle déjà sur un vieux pb récurrent  

27 octobre 2001, golf et les T-Shirts MacGé, une vieille histoire  

Le clan des irréductibles est déjà là et bien là  Nos querelles et nos tiques aussi


----------



## Onra (14 Octobre 2004)

Kommenkonfé pour retrouver son premier post ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Octobre 2004)

En lisant un des posts je suis tombé sur un post de barbarella...

Du caviar !!   


Rien a changé, toujours exactement pareil !!


----------



## camisol (14 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Kommenkonfé pour retrouver son premier post ?



Pour ne pas surcharger le serveur en requêtes, et aller au plus vite :

Recherche avancée :
Recherche par nom d'utilisateur : Trouver tous les messages
Trier les résultats par ordre croissant
Voir les résultats par message

A priori, le premier message affiché est le premier, il suffit de vérifier alors les concordances Date d'inscription / date du post.

Faut tout y dire...


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout y dire...



« Nioubie un jour... »    :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

C'est marrant mon premier poste en date  n'est pas le premier qui est donné par la requête sur la base.

 j'ai même retrouvé ma première galerie réalisée avec mon premier APN (Ricoh) suite à un sujet avec les photos des membres
:rose:


----------



## Onra (14 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout y dire...



Je me suis pris par mes p'tites mimines, et j'ai fait une recherche comme tu l'as si bien résumé  

Ben c'est bizarre... pour mon premier post je parle comme si j'étais un habitué    :mouais:   
Y'en avait pas d'autres avant ? :hein:


----------



## Onra (14 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Y'en avait pas d'autres avant ? :hein:



Ben non apparement ou alors en "non inscrit"  :sleep:


----------



## Amok (14 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et le grand bourreau des nioubies, Sa Sérénissime Majesté Amok, comment il était, nioubie ?
> 
> Je vous le donne en mille. Il était déjà bourreau de nioubie, dès son 3° post !!!
> 
> Total respect, Majesté !



Amok un jour, Amok Toujours! 

Mon dieu : bengilli était un fouteur de merde à l'époque  Meme Jacksim devait lui faire les gros yeux (extrait) : Je le dis et le répète, ce n'est pas un chat, merci de ne pas dire n'importe quoi. Je vous rappelle qu'il y a de jeunes oreilles (cf Number One malgré son nouveau statut de modérateur ). La preuve : il n'a jamais entendu parler du magazine Union!


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

Une psychothérapie de groupe : premières déclarations d'addictions macgéennes menées par Le Gognol  
Au fait Le Gognol, pour tes performances sexuelles, cela s'est arrangé


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Amok un jour, Amok Toujours!
> 
> Mon dieu : bengilli était un fouteur de merde à l'époque  Meme Jacksim devait lui faire les gros yeux (extrait) : Je le dis et le répète, ce n'est pas un chat, merci de ne pas dire n'importe quoi. Je vous rappelle qu'il y a de jeunes oreilles (cf Number One malgré son nouveau statut de modérateur ). La preuve : il n'a jamais entendu parler du magazine Union!



 j'adore les contributions de Lila qui suivent... et la cause de la flagellation de bengilli :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Hi ! + trois mercis quand même !

Global dans le forum  internet


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Rhôooo Decoris _decus à l'époque_ poste poussé par une petite frayeur coupable 

la date est étrange par rapport à sa date d'inscription d'alleurs :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Nioubie un jour... »    :rateau:



Mwarf !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, et ce premier post de Finn_Atlas, ça vient ?*



 moi je sais


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Facile à trouver et drole 
 voici le premier sujet de MacG:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1

 a vos souvenirs !

 @+ 

sois pas timide, tape toi l'incruste dans le sujet de Camisol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

et toi aussi


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

en fait le plus vieux message c'est celui-là 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=106414&postcount=1


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> Facile à trouver et drole
> voici le premier sujet de MacG:
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1
> 
> ...




sinon le plus vieux post à ma connaissance est celui auquel j'ai répondu dans le sujet _macs de bureau_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

Ce n'est pas mon premier message mais c'est l'un de ceux dont je suis le plus fier   (je m'étais bien marré n'empeche). maintenant je n'ai plus le temps pour ce thread (et ouiiii les nioubs, je jouais à la table de barbarella et d'aricosec dans le temps, on s'faisait des belots en buvant du pastis mival.. euh Duval je voulais dire - le post de Nephou m'a induit en erreur)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

Les 1ers posts des membres de macG, la nostalgie était déjà présente l'an passé et 2 ans auparavant également. Et là encore 

_la plupart des liens sont morts, vBulletin oblige   mais ca donne des indices, notamment sur le 1er post d'Alèm _


----------



## rezba (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais




tu avais une belle paire de seins, à l'époque...!   :rateau:

(facile, pour moi, j'étais dans ce fil, où on ne comprenais plus rien de à qui on parlait !!  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tu avais une belle paire de seins, à l'époque...!   :rateau:



      
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tu avais une belle paire de seins, à l'époque...!   :rateau:
> 
> (facile, pour moi, j'atais dans ce fil, où on ne comprenais plus rien de à qui on parlait !!  )



euh Rezba ?  comment dire.. t ute seras pas trompé


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh Rezba ?  comment dire.. t ute seras pas trompé



Si il s'est trompé c'est plutôt dans ce thread


----------



## rezba (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh Rezba ?  comment dire.. t ute seras pas trompé




ooops ! Tellement occupé à lire les premières leçons de l'Amok !  

Réparé ! Mais d'avatar de prérima, il n'y avait pas, à l'époque !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ooops ! Tellement occupé à lire les premières leçons de l'Amok !



Tu te fais du mal :casse:  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tu avais une belle paire de seins, à l'époque...!   :rateau:



et pirate en plus de çà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si il s'est trompé c'est plutôt dans ce thread



  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :hein:  :hein:



parfois y a de l'écho dans les threads


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de crash !!
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas le premier, il a disparu dans un crash mémorable. De plus j'ai changé de nom par la suite.  :rateau:    :love:



mes premiers posts ont aussi disparu   
MacNN, l'histoire s'en souviendra !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> parfois y a de l'écho dans les threads



Oui


----------



## camisol (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon, ben, on s'amuse bien, ici ! A qui le tour ? Nioubie d'un jour ? 

Tiens, bengilli. A l'époque, il bégayait encore (ou il floodait déjà, qui sait ?)


----------



## camisol (14 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> mes premiers posts ont aussi disparu
> MacNN, l'histoire s'en souviendra !



Et oui, mon pauvre maousse, la première trace de toi, c'est le grand fil du "ré-enregistrement" d'avril 2002... !

Les premiers posts de Foguenne ont disparus aussi, vraisemblablement. A moins qu'il ne soit allé directement aux users de la nuit, mais ça m'étonnerait. Regardez bien, juste après, il fait un truc limite...


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

Après, on pourra jouer au jeu du dernier post (çà évite forcément le nombrilisme  ). Par exemple, le dernier post de SMG, c'est quoi ?


----------



## camisol (14 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Après, on pourra jouer au jeu du dernier post (çà évite forcément le nombrilisme  ).



Forcément ?   :mouais:   :style: 

Non, non, je prépare mon dernier post avec un nombrilisme tout à fait au dessus de la moyenne !  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Forcément ?   :mouais:   :style:
> 
> Non, non, je prépare mon dernier post avec un nombrilisme tout à fait au dessus de la moyenne !  :rateau:



 Tu mesures combien, 1 mètre 90, 2 mètres, plus ?  


PS: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

Dernière modification par TibomonG4 Aujourd'hui à 23h

pffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par TibomonG4 Aujourd'hui à 23h
> 
> pffff



tout est dans le PS  :rateau:


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

Ah, Lemmy ! Si tu n'étais pas qu'un vieux raleur, je parlerais de ton premier post !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

salut, je débarque un peu (absent depuis quelques semaines) et je vois que ma signature a fait l'objet d'un thread : trop d'honneur pour moi merci Camisol. 

Pour en revenir au sujet je me souviens m'être fait allumé par pas mal de gens (Amok, Grib' ...) : d'ailleurs ça continue  (insultes par mp etc...et je peux donner les noms  )

*ce post* reste vrai aujourd'hui : rester nioub' me paraissait le meilleur statut sur le forum.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (insultes par mp etc...et je peux donner les noms  )
> .


Oui des noms ! des noms !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui des noms ! des noms ! :love:


bah tu connais le tarif   tu paies au coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bah tu connais le tarif  tu paies au coup de boule


en cherchant bien il y en a un dans ce thread (voir plus haut) : je crois que je vais encore me prendre un mp incendiaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> en cherchant bien il y en a un dans ce thread (voir plus haut) : je crois que je vais encore me prendre un mp incendiaire



C'est vrai qu'avec certains tu as vécu de grands moments :sick: Mais apparemment tu as survécu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

non d'un gzonx
je suis pas un newbie meuaahh


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Forcément ?   :mouais:   :style:
> 
> Non, non, je prépare mon dernier post avec un nombrilisme tout à fait au dessus de la moyenne !  :rateau:



Peux-être es-tu l'exception qui confirmerait la règle. Mais par ici, même parmi ceux qui prépareraient avec l'énergie du désespoir un dernier post étincelant, une fois celui-ci posté, combien parviendraient à s'abstenir de poster encore un autre post.  

Et le risque, c'est que, pour paraphraser, si l'on peut dire  , le poète qui, quand on lui disait qu'un de ces vers était faible répondait en substance : "oui, ce vers est faible mais il est là pour amener le suivant qui lui, n'est pas faible du tout", j'ai peur que le "dernier post" de haut niveau ne soit là que pour amener le suivant qui lui serait comme ceux qu'on commet d'habitude     

PS. Si quelqu'un peut me rappeler le nom du poète parce que j'ai le neurone qui a dérapé : Baudelaire, Hugo ?


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Si quelqu'un peut me rappeler le nom du poète parce que j'ai le neurone qui a dérapé : Baudelaire, Hugo ?


De toute façon, forts ou faibles, les vers les ont bouffés


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et le risque, c'est que, pour paraphraser, si l'on peut dire  , le poète qui, quand on lui disait qu'un de ces vers était faible répondait en substance : "oui, ce vers est faible mais il est là pour amener le suivant qui lui, n'est pas faible du tout",?
> PS. Si quelqu'un peut me rappeler le nom du poète parce que j'ai le neurone qui a dérapé : Baudelaire, Hugo ?



en QCM, je choirai Hugo


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, forts ou faibles, les vers les ont bouffés



Oui, mais "dis-moi qui t'a bouffé, je te dirai qui tu es"


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

Macmarco, tout petit, il posait les questions, apr&#232;s, il faisait une recherche, il revenait, il disait "c'est bon j'ai trouv&#233;, vous pouvez fermer !"


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Macmarco, tout petit, il posait les questions, apr&#232;s, il faisait une recherche, il revenait, il disait "c'est bon j'ai trouv&#233;, vous pouvez fermer !"



C'&#233;tait pas une solution, c'&#233;tait un pis-aller. 

Et puis, personne ne m'avait r&#233;pondu, j'avais d&#251; chercher tout seul, sans avoir l'explication, surtout qu'elle n'&#233;tait &#233;crite nulle part, sur MacG ou ailleurs.


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas une solution, c'était un pis-aller.
> 
> Et puis, personne ne m'avait répondu, j'avais dû chercher tout seul, sans avoir l'explication, surtout qu'elle n'était écrite nulle part, sur MacG ou ailleurs.



Oh, ne te justifie pas, c'était juste histoire de rire. 
Tu est revenu un mois après, solution ou pis aller trouvé. Et tu t'es expliqué poliment. Bref, tu étais déjà complètement macmarco.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

*Franchement*
ça a carrément une sale gueule un nioube...



 
:afraid:


----------

